# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Trouble replacing security deadlock.

## JDub

We have a security screen door at the front of our house but unfortunately have no key for it so it is pretty useless.   
I want replace the deadlock/handle on it with a new set but cannot remove it. I can get the handle and outer housing off but the 'keyhole' section (technical term :Wink:  ) will not slide out. There appears to be another latch within the mechanism that wont let me slide out the keyhole and therefore remove the rest of the set...... 
It is like this one without the finger latch:   
Any advice? It appears you may need the key to lock the set to raise the internal latch (or whatever it is) to remove it? Catch 22? 
Any help appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## bennylaird

> There appears to be another latch within the mechanism that wont let me slide out the keyhole and therefore remove the rest of the set......

  
If I remember correctly you do need the key to release it. Might be just as easy to take the door off and take it to a locksmith. Then he can cut you new keys, might be similar in cost to a new one.

----------


## Twodogs

To remove the cylinder it must be in the locked position , remove all the handles
and the screw on the door edge that holds the cylinder in , now look in the cylinder hole to the inside edge of the cylinder. You will see the tang that operates the mechanism , this is floating to allow the lock to work from either side. This tang must be lifted up to remove the cylinder , using something thin like a bit of clock spring will work or on some brands it can be rotated with a small screwdriver thru the bottom hole where the handle affixes. 
Good lockpicking

----------


## Barry_White

If the lock isn't locked there is a screw that holds the the barrel in the the lock which is the top screw of the bottom screws on the side of the door. If you take this screw out the barrel should just slip out. 
If the barrel is locked it *wont* slide out and if you don't have the key the only way to get it out is to drill the centre of the barrel out where the key fits with a 3/16 drill on one side and then turn the centre of the barrel with a screw driver and then the barrel will slide out. 
You then replace the lock complete. You should be able to get a complete lock set from Bunnings, if not go to a security door manufacture. 
Here is a list. http://www.aussieweb.com.au/director...2689&lid=50014

----------


## fxst

Call a Locksmith...all fixed no hassle no grey hair. :Biggrin:  
Pete

----------


## JDub

Bugger, unfortunately that is what I expected. 
Catch 22, need a new set because I dont have a key, cant replace it because I dont have a key.   :Rolleyes:   
Cheers, will call a locksmith and see what they charge to come out and cut a new key..... other option is Barrys suggestion and drill it out but I will see what the locksmiths charge first. 
Cheers
Joel

----------


## bennylaird

Here ya go, all fixed, no charge :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Barry_White

> Bugger, unfortunately that is what I expected. 
> Catch 22, need a new set because I dont have a key, cant replace it because I dont have a key.    
> Cheers, will call a locksmith and see what they charge to come out and cut a new key..... other option is Barrys suggestion and drill it out but I will see what the locksmiths charge first. 
> Cheers
> Joel

  Hi Joel 
I have a barrel here that you can have if you send me a PM with your address I will post it to you. It has 2 keys with it. Then you can just drill the other one out. I used to repair Security doors as well as sell them so I have a few spares. 
The lock set  itself looks as if it is ok, so it should just be a matter of changing the barrel over.  
That just shows how secure security doors are. A battery drill, a 3/16" drill bit, a screw driver and 15 seconds and you are in through the door. 
BTW I dont think they can cut a key without getting the barrel out and the barrels are a throw away item anyway, because you can't access the inside without wrecking them.

----------


## JDub

Legend Barry!  Thanks, will send you a PM.
Greenie from me  :Smilie:  
Joel

----------

